# The New iPad - What model are you getting?



## imonica (Nov 9, 2011)

Ready? Go!


----------



## kkapoor (Jan 17, 2006)

Ordered at 4pm EST on launch day, iPad 32GB wifi. Still 'processing' on Apple's order status page.


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

Ordered at 7pm yesterday, 32g wifi. I wasn't going to upgrade but some one made me to good an offer for my original ipad. I sold it and came home and ordered.:clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I will stay with my 64 GB WIFI iPad 2 as there are not enough new features to attract me to move. The quality of my HD movies is so clear I cannot imagine it being substantially better to get me to invest in a new machine and sell the old.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

SINC said:


> I will stay with my 64 GB WIFI iPad 2 as there are not enough new features to attract me to move. The quality of my HD movies is so clear I cannot imagine it being substantially better to get me to invest in a new machine and sell the old.


I'm with you Sinc. I'm sticking with my iPad 2 for the foreseeable future. Sure having a retina display would be nice, but it's not like I'm generally holding it close enough to see the pixels anyways. And then I'm used to a matte screen protector which seems to make it grainy anyways. It's the same with my iPhone 4, the matte screen protector makes the screen look like it has the resolution of an iPhone 3GS...

I'm more stoked about the trickling down of the technology, and looking forward to a LTE iPhone.


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

Upgrading my 32GB Wifi iPad 2 to a 32GB Wifi iPad. The retina display is the main factor for my upgrading. 

After this upgrade, I am going to try my hardest to ensure I follow a 2 year upgrade cycle.


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

White 64 GB. 

It will be my first iPad so I am kind of excited. I had been holding out for an improved screen because I plan to use it mostly for reading and textbooks so the added sharpness should help a great deal. I had a kindle, but I really needed colour for trying to interpret graphs and maps which was not going very well so I gave it to my sister. 

Ordered a couple hours after the keynote and it has been "preparing for shipment" for about 36 hours.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

I ordered a "new iPad" 64GB Wi-Fi black.

This will be replacing my first Gen iPad 64GB Wi-Fi +3G. I use a good portion of the 64GB but have not used the 3G, so that's why I went with Wi-Fi only this time. I can always set up a hotspot with my iPhone in a pinch.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Ordered a White 16GB Wi-Fi Only new iPad around 5:30 on the launch day. It is currently in the "preparing for shipment" stage and set to deliver between the 16th and 20th!


----------



## Jurego (Feb 23, 2011)

Definitely gonna be the 64GB Wi-Fi. I love the idea of 4G, but I have absolutely no use for it, especially since I can tether from my iPhone. It's only 3G, but I'm sure I'll manage.

I have a 16GB iPad 1st gen., and it's not NEARLY large enough.

Now waiting for the paycheck...


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Jurego said:


> Definitely gonna be the 64GB Wi-Fi. I love the idea of 4G, but I have absolutely no use for it, especially since I can tether from my iPhone. It's only 3G, but I'm sure I'll manage.
> 
> I have a 16GB iPad 1st gen., and it's not NEARLY large enough.
> 
> Now waiting for the paycheck...


I've had a wifi iPad 1 since the original US launch. Just replaced it with a 4G version that I'll continue to use in Canada tethered to my iPhone. 

But....

When I'm in the US, I'll be able to add an AT&T card and get a pay as you go data plan there for when I need it on extended trips.

You can always have a 4G version and not use the 4G, but you can't have a wifi version and add 4G.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Oakbridge said:


> I've had a wifi iPad 1 since the original US launch. Just replaced it with a 4G version that I'll continue to use in Canada tethered to my iPhone.
> 
> But....
> 
> ...


I think that is what is why i might go with the 4G


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I've had a 32gb wifi + 3G, but I never used the cell because I could tether.. So I'm going with a 64gb wifi only


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## kkapoor (Jan 17, 2006)

Sweet, my order has finally moved to 'Prepared for Shipping' stage. Should be here on launch day.

Check your order status.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine is also 'Prepared for Shipping'.

This reminds me of the incredibly long thread that was started when the first iPad was introduced... that was an epic thread, complete with photos of skids full of boxes containing iPads at a Fedex facility...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Pre-ordered a 64Gb white wifi and will pick-up at the iconic Fifth Avenue Store in NYC next week.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

I'm in the States right now and getting a 32GB WiFi delivered on the 16th. Its marked as shipped.  Sweet


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I've seen many Americans posting about how theirs have shipped and are already near where they live. Have any Canadians had theirs ship yet?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

greensuperman32 said:


> I've seen many Americans posting about how theirs have shipped and are already near where they live. Have any Canadians had theirs ship yet?


In most cases their orders will be held until Friday morning.

Apple has posted a map of Canada showing the expected delivery dates for each part of the country. Major cities and surrounding areas are Friday, if your order says delivery between March 16th-20th.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> In most cases their orders will be held until Friday morning.
> 
> Apple has posted a map of Canada showing the expected delivery dates for each part of the country. Major cities and surrounding areas are Friday, if your order says delivery between March 16th-20th.


Yea I figured they would get held until friday, I'm just excited 
Do you have a link to this map you mentioned?


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Saw a post on another forum where someone speculated that the only Ipads that have already shipped (from China) are for people who had engraving done. Others will ship from a warehouse somewhere in North America....which explains why mine is scheduled for delivery Friday but hasn't shipped yet (still "preparing for shipment").


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

I went with the Black Wi-Fi 64GB this time. My first iPad was a 64GB then I went with a 32GB iPad2 but maxed that out so I am back to the 64GB. My status is now preparing for shipment.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> I've had a wifi iPad 1 since the original US launch. Just replaced it with a 4G version that I'll continue to use in Canada tethered to my iPhone.
> 
> But....
> 
> ...


I had the opportunity when I bought the iPad 2 several weeks ago on Air Miles to get the one with 3G but did't want to pay the expensive service cost, so I just got the wifi only. Later IT guy at my work told me at work what I could do, the data plan you had just mentioned, just about flipped, and very cost effective too. Oh well! Next iPad for sure will be 4G model.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Just received shipping notice with tracking number. For arrival 16 to 20th.

And just to tease me the leather magnetic cover is set to arrive today.


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

Heart said:


> Just received shipping notice with tracking number. For arrival 16 to 20th.
> 
> And just to tease me the leather magnetic cover is set to arrive today.


Same here.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

greensuperman32 said:


> Yea I figured they would get held until friday, I'm just excited
> Do you have a link to this map you mentioned?


Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

+ mine also shipped today with UPS eta march 16.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Haven't received a shipping notice yet, so I'll assume it will arrive on the 20th. However, according to the map at the above link, I should receive it on the 16th. My Smart cover arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I think I'll wait for the "New iPad 2"


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Jailbreak Apple TV said:


> Deciding if it is worth buying the new iPad HD when I already own an iPad 2... Doesn't seem like the changes are so drastic... Any feedback would help.


I already have the IPad 2 and wouldn't normally have upgraded. I only ordered this one because my mom has been considering buying an iPad and I am sure she will be happy with my hand-me-down.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.


Thank you very much for the link!
According to the map I am zone 1 so I should receive it on launch day! Plus I just got a shipped notice


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

Oakbridge said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.


Thanks for posting that map. I have been pulling my hair out trying to figure out why US orders are showing as shipping and our Canadian orders seem to be stuck in Preparing...


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

My shipping notice for Halifax came through also. Much better than last year!


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Posted too soon. Apple is using UPS which suck in this part of the country!


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

bringonthenite said:


> Posted too soon. Apple is using UPS which suck in this part of the country!


I think UPS sucks in all parts of the country!! How did you know Apple is shipping with UPS?


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes! Just received my iPad shipment notification. UPS does suck, my delivery driver is great but his bosses messed around with his route and now doesn't show up until 6pm. Oh well, I'll still have my new iPad on launch day!


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Still waiting for my shipment notice. XX)


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Sword Fish said:


> How did you know Apple is shipping with UPS?


In the shipping notice.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

What problems have you guys encountered with UPS? I've had nothing but great and fast service from them.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

greensuperman32 said:


> What problems have you guys encountered with UPS? I've had nothing but great and fast service from them.


They pass parcels off to another carrier in NB. Usually this is Purolator and it adds a day(s) on to the delivery. "Big Brown" does not exist in Halifax for deliveries. 

I have complained to Apple (and other companies) about their product being delivered by another company. The response is, but UPS offers Saturday deliveries. Not in Halifax!


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

greensuperman32 said:


> What problems have you guys encountered with UPS? I've had nothing but great and fast service from them.


Anything coming in from US has an automatic $20.00 handling fee. If you have to pick up in Saskatoon they are open from 4pm to 6 pm 5 days a week. They have 4 parking places and no parking on the street for blocks.


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

Well I finally got my shipping notice this morning :clap:. I am in Calgary and shipping says UPS for me too. The problem I have had with UPS is they never seem to have a schedule. Makes it hard to stay at home and wait as you will be there all day for sure.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

greensuperman32 said:


> What problems have you guys encountered with UPS? I've had nothing but great and fast service from them.


For domestic service they are fine... for anything come from out side of Canada their brokerage fees are highway robbery.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sword Fish said:


> Well I finally got my shipping notice this morning :clap:. I am in Calgary and shipping says UPS for me too. *The problem I have had with UPS is they never seem to have a schedule.* Makes it hard to stay at home and wait as you will be there all day for sure.


I have never seen any courier state when they will be coming...


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

screature said:


> For domestic service they are fine... for anything come from out side of Canada their brokerage fees are highway robbery.


Brokerage fees are usually waived if you pay for the higher tier of shipping. It's when you elect for the cheapest option that you get dinged the brokerage fee. It's best to research as it might be cheaper to just pay for the faster shipping than to pay for the cheaper shipping + brokerage fee.


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

screature said:


> I have never seen any courier state when they will be coming...


I'm not really saying they should tell me when they will be coming but at my place, Fedex deliveries always arrive between 3-4 and Purolator is around 10-11 in the morning. I think they have a route they take each day and I can count on them being there within a specific time. UPS is anytime from 8-5...


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

For everyone who's had theirs ship, are they starting off in hong kong?


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

greensuperman32 said:


> For everyone who's had theirs ship, are they starting off in hong kong?


Can't tell, I have shipping confirmation and a UPS tracking number but UPS has not entered anything into there system yet as I get tracking number not found when I search. Another issue with UPS, very slow to give you tracking info compared to Fedex.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

greensuperman32 said:


> For everyone who's had theirs ship, are they starting off in hong kong?


I ordered an iPad on the 7th and it left Shenzen for the Hong Kong airport on the 9th (complete with custom engraving).

The iPad seems to on tour in the USA for now. You can see the details below. (I enjoy looking at these tracking records - I've been to every one of the places listed on this one myself.)

(Along with the iPad, I ordered a few other bits and pieces - a couple of covers, spare power supply, keyboard, etc, and it is being shipped in 7 or 8 parcels. As Apple has done before with comparable orders, they have split the shipping between Fedex and UPS. So this will be a fairly direct comparison of these two services, and since there are several parcels with each, it will be less anecdotal.)



From UPS:

Location	Date	Local Time	Activity
Louisville, KY, United States 03/10/2012 0:14	Arrival Scan
Anchorage, AK, United States 03/09/2012 14:26	Departure Scan
03/09/2012 11:54	Arrival Scan
Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong 03/09/2012 20:08	Departure Scan
Shenzhen, China 03/09/2012 13:50	Departure Scan
03/09/2012 4:44	Origin Scan
China 03/09/2012 23:02	Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

I had heard that those getting engraving were coming direct from China. I also heard that stock was piled in North America to ensure of March 16th delivery.


----------



## Coriolis99 (Jun 20, 2011)

Got the 64GB one with LTE. Black because I figure it will be better for movies.

Ordered while the site was spitting up HTTP errors. Took 7 tries to successfully check out.

Did not opt to engrave, figured it might hurt resale value down the line.

However,










Been like this since yesterday.

AM I GETTING IT BY FRIDAY OR WHAT????


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Coriolis99 said:


> Got the 64GB one with LTE. Black because I figure it will be better for movies.
> 
> Ordered while the site was spitting up HTTP errors. Took 7 tries to successfully check out.
> 
> ...


My theory is the non engraved ones that were given the 16-20 delivery window are actually going to ship out on the 15th from within canada as apple is using next day delivery.


----------



## Coriolis99 (Jun 20, 2011)

So I decided to switch the ipad to a white one. I dunno. Saw the contrast between red/white and green/white (smart covers) and I thought, damn that looks good.

So I picked return on website.

And I reordered the same ipad but now they say april 5th delivery.

BAWWWWWWWWWWW

I will try to hit a couple of retail stores on Friday. If I score I'll just cancel the online order.


Lesson learned.... know what you want BEFORE pulling the trigger! Do your research before the part is released.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Coriolis99 said:


> So I decided to switch the ipad to a white one. I dunno. Saw the contrast between red/white and green/white (smart covers) and I thought, damn that looks good.
> 
> So I picked return on website.
> 
> ...


LOL thats a very important lesson!


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

Coriolis99 said:


> Got the 64GB one with LTE. Black because I figure it will be better for movies.
> 
> Ordered while the site was spitting up HTTP errors. Took 7 tries to successfully check out.
> 
> ...


At least you get that. When I check status, the UPS website says it doesn't like my shipping number. It is still not entered into the system! Been that way for two days now.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

Sword Fish said:


> I think UPS sucks in all parts of the country!! How did you know Apple is shipping with UPS?


In my experience, Apple divides orders about equally between UPS and Fedex. They do not seem to use Canada Post or Purolator.

My most recent purchase last week - a new iPad, my very first - has been shipped via UPS, but the total order of about 8 pieces is divided equally between UPS and Fedex. Each of these outfits has delivered one item yesterday and one item today, to my hovel. 

So from my limited experience, I have no sweeping generalization to offer about the differences between these services.

And for what it matters, I also ordered some stuff through Canada Ram at about the same time, and they phoned to say they have said stuff in, and I'll pick it up tomorrow on my weekly visit to Victoria.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Black LTE 64GB
I'll be shopping on friday. 
Had a bad experience ordering online with iPad 1. Arrived late and Apple store told me I had to ship it back. ( no in store returns)


----------

